# budgies wing feather



## anmarj (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

one of our budgies seems to be losing his wing feathers on the left hand side, is there anything we can do to try and stop this or why this is happening?

he is not flying very well at the moment, obviously due to this. The other one is okay.

can any one give me some advice

Kay

should say the budgie is about 6 months, we got him at the end of feb when he was 10 weeks, and he has been moulting, so are we correct in assuming that this may be the cause?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

sounds like hes moulting, make sure he has lots of toys so he doesn't get bored or stressed.


----------



## anmarj (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks, his pal seems to be okay, but she is slighty older, and we picked up on her quickly, but sort of keep forgetting how young he is, I intend going to the pet shop later to day to get fruit sticks that contain stuff that should help, and see if I can get them some new toys to play with.

Thanking you again

Kay


----------

